# Gaggia TS Reborn



## alexanderp (Mar 20, 2018)

Quite a few years ago, I picked up a Gaggia TS from fleabay for £70. The owner said it needed some TLC. He was not kidding. The controller was completely fried, rubber gasket perished, everything gunked up with coffee grounds, porta filter that were supposed to be shiny chrome were a new shade of black, well you all get the idea.

Well I cleaned it up, replaced the controller and gasket, and gave it a good clean and off we went. Therefore, for the last few years I have been making decent espressos, cappuccinos and lattes up until last August when the solenoid got blocked again (not the first time I might add) which is a typical problem.

Therefore, I thought I would take it out of service, give it a complete makeover, and clean it up big time. Well life gets in the way and it was not until April of this year that I got round to it.

Do not worry my modded Gaggia Classic stepped in as usual, as I cannot start my day without decent coffee.

So this is what my TS looked like when I started to disassemble it.


----------



## alexanderp (Mar 20, 2018)

Just to give you all a little more info. The machine was manufactured back in 2002 and is a HX (Heat Exchanger), the previous owner said to me when I picked it up that it was regularly serviced, however I would disagree.

I know these machines can be quite ugly to look at and that they rust quicker than a 1970's Lancia.

However, like a Soviet T34 they are built to last and are rather user friendly with limited electronics and abundant spare parts, which are reasonably priced

Another pic


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Great machine. I loved mine - only reason I sold it was I got a great deal on an E61 and the TS is 'uuuge. You can fit a second machine inside the housing!


----------



## alexanderp (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi Bronc, I know, I read your post on your acquisition of a E61. By the way thanks for your help on assembling the TS panels


----------



## alexanderp (Mar 20, 2018)

A few more pics.

The heating element









Anyone for espresso?









The boiler


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

alexanderp said:


> Just to give you all a little more info. The machine was manufactured back in 2002 and is a HX (Heat Exchanger), the previous owner said to me when I picked it up that it was regularly serviced, however I would disagree.
> 
> ...


Did the seller fail to quantify that statement? It's serviced regularly, once every 16 years it's just due one now.


----------



## alexanderp (Mar 20, 2018)

lol....something like that. I remember he said he couldn't be ar**d to keep on sorting it out and instead bought a pod machine


----------



## alexanderp (Mar 20, 2018)

A couple more pics to keep you all amused

Another one of the boiler









The chassis with rust, dirt, peeling paint and old coffee









Rank.....couldn't believe I left it this long


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Nicely gunked up


----------



## alexanderp (Mar 20, 2018)

You could say that Stanic. Just a tad so to speak


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

sort of catharsis for the machine and you


----------



## alexanderp (Mar 20, 2018)

You could say that Stanic. By the way I do love your signature









The rebuild begins.

Group head cleaned









Assembled with new thermostat, gasket and screen


----------



## alexanderp (Mar 20, 2018)

Next up boiler

















And element


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

Great stuff  looking forward to the finished article


----------



## alexanderp (Mar 20, 2018)

A few more

The chassis before









After


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

a quality restoration - full strip down- looking forward to next step


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Looks good...what did you do to the chassis?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

There you go, looks great, the T-34 coming back to life


----------



## alexanderp (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. jj-x-ray I had all the panels sandblasted and powder coated matt white by a local metal finishers

A few more


----------



## alexanderp (Mar 20, 2018)

The finished article after assembly and testing









The rear









In situ and up and running


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

The paint makes it look small


----------



## alexanderp (Mar 20, 2018)

Possibly Stanic, but I do have a fair sized kitchen as well


----------



## ChiangMaiKevin (Dec 18, 2017)

Too bad the awesome back plate can't be seen when it on the corner counter


----------



## alexanderp (Mar 20, 2018)

I know Chiang, when it was on the island the OH said 'it's not staying there is it?'


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Ah, the classic









So, how is the coffee like?


----------



## alexanderp (Mar 20, 2018)

The grind needs some adjustment but it is tasting better


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It looks amazing! Thanks for sharing the before and after pics - well done for such a transformation


----------



## alexanderp (Mar 20, 2018)

Many thanks Mildred, I'm happy with it


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Fastest refurb I've seen  looks amazing and made me think I really need to get my machine painted up.


----------



## alexanderp (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks joey, wouldn't say it was the fastest refurb. Took it out of service August 2017 and did nothing with it until Easter holidays when I stripped it down. Then took the panels to be sand blasted and powder coated which were completed beginning of May and I assembled everything last weekend


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

love it. agree white really modernises it whilst retaining its iconic yester-year angular features


----------



## alexanderp (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks jj, I think so


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm actually considering getting my Oscar done in white now


----------



## alexanderp (Mar 20, 2018)

Is yours red at the moment?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

alexanderp said:


> Is yours red at the moment?


It used to be silver, but after a full strip and rebuild I just did it matt black temporarily. I wanted to get all the mods done I wanted before doing the paint. It's a plastic shell though so don't have the option of powder coat


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> It used to be silver, but after a full strip and rebuild I just did it matt black temporarily. I wanted to get all the mods done I wanted before doing the paint. It's a plastic shell though so don't have the option of powder coat


Pop down your local auto bodyshop & see if the sprayer wants an easy private.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Pop down your local auto bodyshop & see if the sprayer wants an easy private.


I know a few car sprayers, it's just committing to stripping it again


----------



## alexanderp (Mar 20, 2018)

I know what you mean joey, I for one do not wish to strip my machine down again in the foreseeable future. A real PITA


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

How about olive green @joey24dirt?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Stanic said:


> How about olive green @joey24dirt?


I'll have to start photoshopping different colours to compare.

Can we see a video if the TS in action?


----------



## alexanderp (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi joey, will try and sort one out this w/end


----------

